# Triggered by chicken soup?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Chicken soup or broth is usually recommended for upset stomachs. However, it really seems to be bothering me lately. I've been taking it to work to eat at lunch (canned versions such as Campbell's or Progresso) and within thirty minutes of eating I get pain in my chest and a terrible burning sensation in my nose, plus queasiness and indigestion. This lasts all afternoon. What ingredient in chicken soup might be a trigger?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I dont know about the pain in chest and nose thing...but some chicken soups have MSG in them which bothers some people's stomachs. It does mine for sure...diareeah and gas and I guess what could be called queasiness.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks - I bet it is the MSG because I've also been reacting badly to food from Chinese restaurants! Is there a way to get tested for an MSG allergy? I've had trouble with hives and almost going into shock in the past and hever figured out what was causing it.


----------

